# How do we make new friends?



## joka (Jun 8, 2008)

My husband and I moved to S.E. Mallorca 3 years ago after taking early retirement. We have made a few friends via the free Spanish classes run by the local council, but would like to spread our wings a little. Most of the residents in our area are affluent yachties or business people, whereas we are just ordinary, young at heart Northern folk, living on a limited budget, who like to socialise and have a laugh, go for a walk, a drink, a meal, a drive out etc. without the constant bragging and money flashing that goes on round here. We love the area and want to stay here, but would love to meet more down to earth people, who aren´t bothered about our roots , bank balance or employment history. Can anyone suggest places to go ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

joka said:


> My husband and I moved to S.E. Mallorca 3 years ago after taking early retirement. We have made a few friends via the free Spanish classes run by the local council, but would like to spread our wings a little. Most of the residents in our area are affluent yachties or business people, whereas we are just ordinary, young at heart Northern folk, living on a limited budget, who like to socialise and have a laugh, go for a walk, a drink, a meal, a drive out etc. without the constant bragging and money flashing that goes on round here. We love the area and want to stay here, but would love to meet more down to earth people, who aren´t bothered about our roots , bank balance or employment history. Can anyone suggest places to go ?


Hiya Joka
Sorry to hear you're finding like that ....... Big Pete has a place in Mallorca and posts on here from time to time but I think he is there at the moment so can't post. I can see the island in the distance from my house 
Try a ferry to the mainland some time, we're more down to earth here!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

How's your Spanish? - You may be better off making Spanish friends.


----------



## trixey (Jun 6, 2008)

joka said:


> My husband and I moved to S.E. Mallorca 3 years ago after taking early retirement. We have made a few friends via the free Spanish classes run by the local council, but would like to spread our wings a little. Most of the residents in our area are affluent yachties or business people, whereas we are just ordinary, young at heart Northern folk, living on a limited budget, who like to socialise and have a laugh, go for a walk, a drink, a meal, a drive out etc. without the constant bragging and money flashing that goes on round here. We love the area and want to stay here, but would love to meet more down to earth people, who aren´t bothered about our roots , bank balance or employment history. Can anyone suggest places to go ?


I agree with Chris. If your spanish is good enough, try making friendships with the spanish. As a people, they are far more down to earth than us, and not class conscious, like some expats tend to be. Good Luck.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

trixey said:


> I agree with Chris. If your spanish is good enough, try making friendships with the spanish. As a people, they are far more down to earth than us, and not class conscious, like some expats tend to be. Good Luck.



We were having a discussion elsewhere about Ex Pats that come over here and say they were things they weren't, like SAS officers, or that they had huge houses etc etc


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Make Spanish friends.....they won't lie about their background, backstab you, gossip about you, or fail to pay you.


----------



## maneeratc_apac (Jun 7, 2008)

Enjoy the differences, powerfully say no on disagreement. Lastly, let them be the way they are and you have to choose. Be strong


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Make Spanish friends.....they won't lie about their background, backstab you, gossip about you, or fail to pay you.


Well they might embelish things a bit every so often  , gossip is a way of life for many  and noy paying punctually is sort of expected  - BUT it's seldom willfully done. No "friend" backstabs independant of nationality ime.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

joka said:


> My husband and I moved to S.E. Mallorca 3 years ago after taking early retirement. We have made a few friends via the free Spanish classes run by the local council, but would like to spread our wings a little. Most of the residents in our area are affluent yachties or business people, whereas we are just ordinary, young at heart Northern folk, living on a limited budget, who like to socialise and have a laugh, go for a walk, a drink, a meal, a drive out etc. without the constant bragging and money flashing that goes on round here. We love the area and want to stay here, but would love to meet more down to earth people, who aren´t bothered about our roots , bank balance or employment history. Can anyone suggest places to go ?


Hi Joka

I am near Porto Cristo on the coast where abouts are you ?

I must say i havent had any of the showy off brigade near me , besides one thing i have learnt from experience you should be aware !!

Very often the show offs dont have it , i have met so many what i call posers .
Gold jewelry flashy cars give it all the talk but its very often all a front .. so dont fall for it ..

You must also bear in mind by the way that Mallorca is the holiday home region for the rich , but dont feel threatened by it i know a fair few Millionaires and underneath they are as good as gold and dont brag and still have the takeaways and stuff on the surface you wouldnt guess they had much..

We struggle down our way with a shortage of Brits its majority Germans so we struggle like yourself .. obviously we need to maybe consider a meeting club or suchlike ..


----------

